#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  AWWA Standards Please

## vivekvardhanvarma

Dear friends



If any body has AWWA Standards. Please Share 

Regards
VivekSee More: AWWA Standards Please

----------


## tessios

I have some, would kind of AWWA code you need?

----------


## vivekvardhanvarma

I am looking for codes which are useful in design and construction of Water Pipeline

----------


## vivekvardhanvarma

Dear Tessios

Please share if you have these AWWA Standards regarding water pipelines

C200-05
C203-08
C205-07
C206-03
C207-07
C208-07
C209-06
C210-07
C213-07
C214-07
C215-04
C216-07
C217-09
C218-08
C219-06
C221-07
C222-08
C504-06
C509-09
C512-07
C602-06
C200-04

----------


## jumbodumbo

Visit **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## makmak9

.


kindly reupload sir.
thanks!

.

----------


## arrikan

anyone could share c504?

----------


## laxman2341

Hello jumbodumbo,
Your given link is not available.
Can u provide AWWA C200 latest 2012 version or 2005 version?
Thanx in advance

----------


## makmak9

.

here is AWWA C513 handbook

see attached file

.

----------


## makmak9

.

i also have AWWA C504 but i was not able to upload due to upload limit of this forum. The file is 1.687MB which exceeds the upload limit of this forum.

.

----------


## sudharsanam

dear friend,

kindly upload or send me AWWA C207-2007 standard. it is urgent.

sudharsanam 
mij@flosil.com

----------


## sudharsanam

dear mr.jumbodumbo
kindly upload here AWWA C207-2007
or send me mij@flosil.com
thanks in advance.
regards,
sudharsanam

----------


## gtpol57

Try next link


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: AWWA Standards Please

----------


## gasenilahmad

Dear arrikan, vivekvardhanvarma,

See the attached files, for the remaining standards i have some but old version.

C203-91
C210-97

----------


## naveednajam

here is complete AWWA Standards 

please don't forget click on thanks 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mk.chy12

Thanks

----------


## gasenilahmad

Thanks a lot naveednajam

----------


## racp12

Mr. naveednajam,
Thank you very much.
Regards

----------


## racp12

Mr. naveednajam,
Thank you very much.
Regards

----------


## grost

Thanks for shared this std. 
I will appreciate if you can share AWWA C-222 (2008).
Thanks in advance

----------


## grost

Thanks for shared this std. 
I will appreciate if you can share AWWA C-222 (2008).
Thanks in advance

----------


## atf363

> here is complete AWWA Standards 
> 
> please don't forget click on thanks 
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your helpful thread!

----------


## atf363

> here is complete AWWA Standards 
> 
> please don't forget click on thanks



Thanks for your helpful thread!

----------


## subin

Hello friend,
Can anyone please send AWWA C200, AWWA C205 and M11 to the mail subin.najeeb@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## atf363

> Hello friend,
> Can anyone please send AWWA C200, AWWA C205 and M11 to the mail subin.najeeb@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks



Try these:
AWWA C200
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



AWWA M11
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: AWWA Standards Please

----------


## atf363

> Hello friend,
> Can anyone please send AWWA C200, AWWA C205 and M11 to the mail subin.najeeb@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks



Try these:
AWWA C200
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AWWA M11
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## subin

thanks..

----------


## kelvindavis9@gmail.com

If anyone has AWWA C516 please share

----------


## TPLTIC

Require AWWA  C-512-2007 . Pl. share if any one is having.

----------


## Abo Khaled

please see the attachment

Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## TPLTIC

> Require AWWA  C-512-2007 . Pl. share if any one is having.



Thank you for sharing AWWA C 207. I require AWWA 512.If any one is having pl. share.

----------


## Abo Khaled

Please see the attachment

Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## TPLTIC

> Please see the attachment
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Abo Khaled



Thank you.

----------


## Abo Khaled

Please see the attachment

Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## gasenilahmad

Thanks Abo Khaled

----------


## svk123

Hi Sir,

Can you please upload awwa c516

----------


## racp12

Dear Colleagues,
Does anybody have AWWA C206-11 "Field Welding of Steel Water Pipe" available for sharing?


Thans in advanceSee More: AWWA Standards Please

----------


## magdy_eng

I have 2003 edition, If you need it I can share it to you

----------


## racp12

Dear magdy_eng,
AWWA C206 2003 edition, although it is not updated, anyway is useful for me. Please, upload.
Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

C206 2003

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## racp12

Mr. Marty Thompson,
Thanks a lot

----------


## magnus_core

Hello All:

Does anybody has the AWWA C200-12 standard available for sharing??

Thanks In Advance!

----------


## sudharsanam

dear friend,

kindly upload or send me AWWA C207-2013 standard. it is urgent. thanks a lot in advance.

sudharsanam
mij@flosil.com

----------


## sudharsanam

Dear Abo Khaled,

kindly please share awwa c207 - 2013 edition.
thanks
sudharsanam B

----------


## Abo Khaled

Please find herein AWWA C207-2007 this what I have.

Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## sudharsanam

dear Abo Khaled,

thanks for your reply. keep in touch with our forum.

regards,
Your best friend,
sudharsanam B

----------


## sudharsanam

dear Abo Khaled,

thanks for your reply. keep in touch with our forum.

regards,
Your best friend,
sudharsanam B

----------


## sudharsanam

dear friends,



please upload our forum AWWA C207-2013 edition. 

regards,
sudharsanam BSee More: AWWA Standards Please

----------


## magdy_eng

I have 2007 edition if you need it, I can share it for you

----------


## svk123

Please share, my mail id is unikarthikeyan@gmail.com

----------


## Marty Thompson

svk123,

C207-2007

----------


## dphenom

Gud Day Sir how about AWWA C-205 2014 edition? Can you please share if u have, thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

Only have 2012 of C-205

----------


## dphenom

Hi Marty Thompson thank you very much

----------


## svk123

Guys, AWWA C516 please.

regards,
karthik

----------


## svk123

Guys, AWWA C516 please.

regards,
karthik

----------


## svk123

awwa c516 please

----------


## zuberq8

Any one has ANSI/AWWA C111/A21.11 standards ? Please post.

Greetings
BO AHMAD

----------


## Marty Thompson

Awwa c111 a21.11-2000

----------


## dphenom

Guy's do u have AWWA C-602 2011 edition thanks

See More: AWWA Standards Please

----------


## dphenom

Guy's do u have AWWA C-602 2011 edition thanks

----------


## Abo Khaled

Please see the attachement for AWWA C602-2006.

Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. i attached AWWA C602 - 2011 edition

----------


## hamid1469

please share AWWA C200-2012
Thanks

----------


## naveednajam

> please share AWWA C200-2012
> Thanks



i have 1997 ver

----------


## Marty Thompson

I have 2005

----------


## ra_junaidi

Please share
AWWA C203-08  Coal-tar Protective Coatings & Linings

Thank you.

----------


## thotaln

any one please upload c 516

----------


## siamak

Hi
Does anyone have this Standard:
AWWA C215-5.4 
Please Share it.

Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

C215- Section 5.4
Coated-Pipe Tests
5.4.1 Electrical inspection for continuity. Each coated pipe section shall be electrically tested with a suitable holiday detector as approved by the purchaser for flaws in the coating. The detector shall impress a minimum voltage as specified by NACE RP0274.The electrical inspection shall be performed on the extruded coating system. Defects disclosed by the holiday detector shall be repaired at the coating plant according to Sec. 4.5 of this standard. If the number of holidays exceeds an average of one per 10 ft2 (0.93 m2) per length of pipe, the pipe shall be double coated and reinspected as specified in Sec. 4.5.1.
5.4.2 Coating-thickness measurement. The thickness of the coating systems shall be measured according to ASTM G12. The thickness shall be as stated in Table 4 and shall be checked at a frequency specified by the purchaser. Measurements less than specified shall constitute failure and shall require double coating as specified in Sec. 4.5.1.

AWWA C215-2004 Extruded Polyolefin Coatings for the Exterior of Steel Water Pipelines

----------


## magdy_eng

I have 2008 Ed. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> Please share
> AWWA C203-08  Coal-tar Protective Coatings & Linings
> 
> Thank you.

----------


## c4275313

Hello friends,



Can anyone please upload AWWA C210-15 Liquid-Epoxy Coatings and Linings for Steel Water Pipe and Fittings (22 pages)?

Thanks in advance.See More: AWWA Standards Please

----------


## andresmonacho

Hi everyone

Can anyone please upload AWWA C906-15* please?

Regards

Andrs

----------


## hk1617

Kindly share AWWA C504 2010 Ed.

----------


## rosscruz08

Guys,

Can somebody please reupload all AWWA standards.

Thanks.

----------


## ahmedalish@gmail.com

please share C 219 Bolted Mechanical Sleeve Type Couplings

thank you 
ahmedalish@gmail.com

----------


## zohab006

Dear sir 

AWWA C222, please 

regards

----------


## Rudi H

anyone have standard AWWA C 519, please share.

thanks

----------


## lhanx2

Can anyone upload AWWA C222 please.

----------


## luike

Thanks , Dear colleague

----------


## luike

thanks dear colleague

----------


## luike

Thanks dear colleague

----------


## minhphuongpham

> I have some, would kind of AWWA code you need?



Do you have AWWA C228? Thank you

----------


## minhphuongpham

AWWA C228 please.


Thank youSee More: AWWA Standards Please

----------


## minhphuongpham

> I am looking for codes which are useful in design and construction of Water Pipeline



AWWA C228 please.

----------

